# Router Table Fence/Jig Ideas



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

Greetings Everyone,

I'm in need of a fence for my router table. My router table is attached to my Grizzly G1023RLWX table saw. Problem is the router table does not have any t-tracks. It's a solid piece of cast iron with a hole for an under mount router (see attached photo). Now the table saw fence doubles as a fence for the router, but I would like a fence with an attached dust port and if I want to utilize any jigs such as the incra ibox jig I'm not sure how to do that. Am I better off taking the router table section in to a machinist and paying them to cut in the t-tracks, or is there another way to get around not having t-tracks and still being able to utilize jigs? I appreciate any and all suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like that extension table because ...*

That table does not allow for a router lift, and only has the round hole. As you stated it has no tracks or slots either. You won't be able to mill new slots because the material will be too thin for those. I would get a different extension table like the Bench Dog Pros that I have. They accommodate a Jessem MartR lift or others. They have slots milled in and a pretty cool fence. They are the standard 27" length that fits most table saws. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-To...8-1&keywords=bench+dog+router+table+extension

MCLS also makes one:
https://www.amazon.com/MLCS-2397-Ex...235754&sr=8-3&keywords=router+table+extension

You can also use the one you have but you'll need a different fence with T slots for your jigs. I don't like using the table saw fence for the router because you lose you router setup each time you make a cut with the table saw, so a separate fence is preferred. I don't know which fence will direct mate to your Grizzly rails, but Grizzly tech may know. The size of the rectangular tubing is all the matters I think?


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> That table does not allow for a router lift, and only has the round hole. As you stated it has no tracks or slots either. You won't be able to mill new slots because the material will be too thin for those. I would get a different extension table like the Bench Dog Pros that I have. They accommodate a Jessem MartR lift or others. They have slots milled in and a pretty cool fence. They are the standard 27" length that fits most table saws.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-To...8-1&keywords=bench+dog+router+table+extension
> 
> ...


I agree with you regarding my extension. This is my only dislike with my saw. I should have paid attention when I purchased it and opted for a saw without the router extension. Oh Well Too Late Now!!! I like the Bench Dog extension, but I see it states it's only for right tilt cabinet style saws. Not sure what saw you have and whether or not you had to make any modifications in order to make it work. Thoughts regarding that?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It mounts on either side!*

I have a left tilt saw and mine is on the right side. Others in the reviews have it on the left side and is shown in the photo on the left side.. It really doesn't matter. It will only take the 8 1//4 X 11 3/4" router plate from Jess Em. I love my JessEm lifts BYW.
The MCLS extension takes 12 X 9" plates, a more common size and it is included in the price.

Maybe you can put this "addon" on your Grizzly fence. It has top and side slots for jigs. I have one on my Delta Unifence and it's great! It specifically say for the Unifence only, but I thick you could adapt it. It has 4 holes for mounting .... I donno?

https://www.amazon.com/Uni-t-fence-...d=1494248061&sr=1-10&keywords=table+saw+fence


OR this just secure it to the Grizzly fence:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8020-Inc-1-...886104?hash=item56935320d8:g:YI0AAOSw241YeTUX

VCST site:
https://vsctools.com/

What size is the tubing on the Grizzly rails?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-...LWX?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Build your own?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I rarely use the slots in my router table, everything is based off the fence. you have a fantastic fence there, just not currently configured for router use. I would build a (slightly taller) full length fence that sits on top of (straddles) the existing fence, maybe drops onto some pins to secure it in place. you can build in the bit recess and shop vac collection as well into the new fence. and you would have great fence control.




or build a dedicated router table.


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> I have a left tilt saw and mine is on the right side. Others in the reviews have it on the left side and is shown in the photo on the left side.. It really doesn't matter. It will only take the 8 1//4 X 11 3/4" router plate from Jess Em. I love my JessEm lifts BYW.
> The MCLS extension takes 12 X 9" plates, a more common size and it is included in the price.
> 
> Maybe you can put this "addon" on your Grizzly fence. It has top and side slots for jigs. I have one on my Delta Unifence and it's great! It specifically say for the Unifence only, but I thick you could adapt it. It has 4 holes for mounting .... I donno?
> ...


They're 3" wide by 1 1/2" tall. I think I like the Bench Dog table. I'm going to measure my holes on my saw. I have 3 mounting holes and looking at the pic for Bench Dog it looks as if they're in the same place.


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

TimPa said:


> I rarely use the slots in my router table, everything is based off the fence. you have a fantastic fence there, just not currently configured for router use. I would build a (slightly taller) full length fence that sits on top of (straddles) the existing fence, maybe drops onto some pins to secure it in place. you can build in the bit recess and shop vac collection as well into the new fence. and you would have great fence control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim that's not a bad thought. Thank You


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use two separate fences...*

I use the Delta Unisaw fence for the table saw and the router fence that came with the Bench Dog table on it. Because once you get the height and depth all setup on the router table and THEN you discover you messed up a piece or you didn't rip enough pieces, you are skrewed. You have to tear down your setup and rip more pieces IF you only use one fence, the table saw one.

Two separate fences are best without a doubt. In addition, the Bench Dog fence has 2 separate sides, adjustable for different cutter diameters and a great dust port on the back side. 

Just my opinion based on my work style. :smile3:


----------



## TTOKC (Nov 10, 2016)

I will be putting my router in the wing of my SawStop and will be using the saw fence as the router fence. I plan to build this fence to incorporate dust collection. It wont help you with the miter slot problem but will get you some dust collection in your current setup.


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> That table does not allow for a router lift, and only has the round hole. As you stated it has no tracks or slots either. You won't be able to mill new slots because the material will be too thin for those. I would get a different extension table like the Bench Dog Pros that I have. They accommodate a Jessem MartR lift or others. They have slots milled in and a pretty cool fence. They are the standard 27" length that fits most table saws.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-To...8-1&keywords=bench+dog+router+table+extension
> 
> ...


Well I purchased the Bench Dog router table. Thank You for the recommendation. It does appear that the holes line up perfectly for my table saw, so installation will be a breeze. As I was reading about the table I read the reviews for the fence, and it kinda gets beat up a little. Do you use the fence that came with it, and if so what's your take on it? I also purchased the JessEm Rout-R-Lift ll. I chose it over the JessEm Mast-R-Lift ll because I'm not sure that it's worth an additional $150. Was this a good move, or is the Mast-R-Lift ll a much better lift?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll do my best on this ...*

I do use the Bench Dog router fence and have no complaints. I like the way each wood panel can side to restrict the opening around the cutter. I like the shop vac port that collects the dust as it's spun off the cutter, not allowing to fall down through.

I only have the JessEm MastR Lift II and that's a great lift. It has a cam lock for the bit heigth so it won't vibrate up or down. The earlier versions suffered from that issue. You say it's $150.00 more than the
Router R Lift II, so if the budget is your constraint, then that settles it.
I have no way to offer advice on that model, sorry. :frown2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you build a separate router table, it will actually cost no more than milling your existing table saw extension or buying some new extension for your table saw. 
There are many benefits of having a separate router table. You can add drawers to keep all your bits, routers and accessories. You will be able to use the table saw without having to move a set-up on your router and vice versa.


----------



## Hobbit123 (May 11, 2017)

I second Toolman's recommendation, that's what I did. Additionally I built it to exactly the same height as the table saw and put it on castors so that I can wheel it up to the side of the table saw, clip it onto the table using two toggle clamps, and then use the surface of the table saw as additional support. It works a treat and you still have full use of the table saw and its fence. It's not necessarily a better option than the others suggested but it's certainly a cheaper one.


----------



## rcheli1 (May 20, 2017)

How about a shop built router fence that incorporates magswitches?


http://www.rockler.com/how-to/magswitch-a-magnet-you-can-turn-on-and-off/


----------

